# Masoom Butt pics link



## pakman (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello ALL

I was just wondering if anyone had any links to Masoom Butt competition pics 

thanks


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/24231-masoom-butt-out-universe.html


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

hi m8 drop me a pm and iwill send you some pics i spoke to masssoom yesterday morn , he has been full of flu but is slowly getting over it and will be ready to do battle at kerrys ukbff show in june


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Chem,

Is Masoom doing the Pro Am this year?

Few photos I took last year


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

My training partner is good mates with Masoom and knows him from back in Pakistan - well he spoke to him a couple of days back and tells me Masoom has bulked up something crazy up to 240lbs !!! Will be interesting to see when he is comp ready what he will be weighing in at.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Wicked physique!!!


----------

